# Supersix 63cm riders, how tall are you?



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

Notwithstanding the arguments about bikes fitting each person differently, just wondering, in general, how tall are you guys riding 63cm frames?


----------



## Cdale88 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm 6foot 7+inches, have a old R1000 and a 2012 SuperSix both in 63cm. Love them, tons of miles on both. No issues with fit or comfort.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm 6'9" riding a 63cm CAAD10.


----------



## kazak (Jun 3, 2008)

You guys should try a penny farthing.


----------

